# Which soil for low tech tank?



## Matt Warner (20 Jun 2013)

Hi all, I was just after some recommendations for substrate for my low tech tank project. I will be temporarily rehoming my fish whilst I convert my tank to low tech, so I'm preferably after a substrate which won't leach much ammonia. What is everybody's favourite soil for a low tech tank.
Many thanks


----------



## BigTom (20 Jun 2013)

Hi Matty, this was covered quite recently in this thread - which potting compost ? | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Mike Edwardes (20 Jun 2013)

When I ran my Walstad tanks I followed the recommendation in her book to use "loam". The closest I could get was a bag sterilised topsoil from Homebase. It was quite sandy but had a little bit of clay in, and it worked OK. I think if I was doing it again I would do the same thing but supplement it with some clay-based substrate.


----------



## sanj (24 Jun 2013)

I used Aquatic plant soil. The stuff sold for pond plants.


----------



## sciencefiction (24 Jun 2013)

Matty1983 said:


> Hi all, I was just after some recommendations for substrate for my low tech tank project. I will be temporarily rehoming my fish whilst I convert my tank to low tech, so I'm preferably after a substrate which won't leach much ammonia. What is everybody's favourite soil for a low tech tank.
> Many thanks


 
Mineralize the soil first so the possible ammonia leaching is brought to almost nothing. I followed the method described in the below link and my cycled filters didn't take any ammonia hit/reading when I put the soil in.
As for what type of soil, it depends on the soil as they can alter your water stats. I personally used a bag of Homebase topsoil and a bag of B&Q topsoil and next time I'll use just the homebase stuff. My water stats like Ph, Gh, Kh, TDS, remained the same, which is great.
How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate, by Aaron Talbot - Library - Aquatic Plant Central


----------

